# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Aestysu and his Vegemite.

## Loque

He has told the box he loves vegemite by the spoon, do you agree that it requires clarification?

For anyone that doesn't know what Vegemite is, Aestysu describes it as this "Vegemite is a dark brown Australian food paste made from leftover brewers' yeast extract with various vegetable and spice additives" and also looks like road tar.

----------


## Aes

Please no, worst spread in the history of man kind

----------


## Unscrupulous

The people have spoken ^>^

----------


## Aes

Damn, guess it must be done, ill put up a vid or stream it when im home from work lol

----------


## hackerlol

I bet that one vote for first option is aes voting himself.
Post quickly boy...

----------


## Loque

> Damn, guess it must be done, ill put up a vid or stream it when im home from work lol


If we could have this video when you get back from work and hopefully you will enjoy the spoonful of vegemite, that would be great. It would even more amazing if it were to be highlighted on the forums!  :Smile:

----------


## Nyarly

vegemite is awful, only australians like it :/
english have marmite which is also awful ;..

----------


## fearfart

French have all kinds of rotten and fermented cheese. Vegemite sounds pretty ghastly though excuse me for saying!

----------


## Loque

It's been a few days now and i think the community has spoken. If you could please my dear Aestysu, deliver the video and pics with your OC name! Thanks bbe.

----------


## RedStrat

> French have all kinds of rotten and fermented cheese. Vegemite sounds pretty ghastly though excuse me for saying!


Sardinia's worse, here comes the maggot cheese:



Anyway, he's gonna eat vegemite live on twitch apparently

----------


## KuRIoS

only the english and the australians would eat yeast with salt... yuck...

----------


## Loque

Can we please have an uploaded video of this. I haven't seen it yet and i and OC need clarification of the deed being done.

----------


## Shameless

100th vote right here. Aest you have no choice now.

----------


## Remus3

all of the above~!

----------


## Aes

Haha it was done when i was streaming one day, not doing an encore

----------


## Loque

-584 rep from Aes. #weak

----------


## Shameless

Encore encore!

----------


## Smitten

If I didn't value what Vegemite I have left I'd do it

----------


## Aes

> If I didn't value what Vegemite I have left I'd do it



Eeeeeuuuugghhhhhhhh

----------

